# P0462/p0463/u1001



## robbclark1 (Apr 17, 2008)

Hello all. I was wondering if any of you knew anything about these problems. I've done some searching on this site as well as other sites. 

Car: 2003 GXE auto

Problem: Threw some codes
U1001 - CAN communications
P0462 - Fuel Level Sensor Circuit Low Input
P0463 - Fuel Level Sensor Circuit High Input

The car is having some difficulties starting and sometimes when it does start, it stutters and feels like it is going to stall. This problem is intermittent, but has been a problem for a few months now (it just threw the code). I had the code erased, but the car is still having problems starting. It probably isn't IAC because the car runs fine once it starts. 

I did some searching and I came across a few answers to this problem. Can anyone help?

1) I need a ECU update
2) Fuel sensor is bad or there is a short circuit
3) Fuel sensor is stuck in an open position

http://www.b15sentra.net/forums/show...ighlight=p0462
http://www.b15sentra.net/forums/show...ighlight=p0462
http://www.b15sentra.net/forums/show...ighlight=p0462

Which one should I attack first? I'd rather not take it to the dealer because they will rape me on $$ and probably not believe me that I know WTF I am talking about.

Thanks


----------



## robbclark1 (Apr 17, 2008)

anyone?? Please help.


----------



## guyinmaryland (Jun 26, 2008)

*P0462 error code*

I have the same error code that I got from Autozone. I took the car to the dealer today who told me they don't take other peoples codes that I'd have to pay for theirs. Fine. I figured it was worth the chance. 


They came back and said that I had a blown head gasket. 

I have the same exact problem that you are having. I doubt very seriously it's a blown head gasket but also don't know for sure. 

I know this doesn't help your particular situation but I too am wondering what is the best course of action to fix this without using the dealership?


----------



## robbclark1 (Apr 17, 2008)

guyinmaryland said:


> I have the same error code that I got from Autozone. I took the car to the dealer today who told me they don't take other peoples codes that I'd have to pay for theirs. Fine. I figured it was worth the chance.
> 
> 
> They came back and said that I had a blown head gasket.
> ...


those codes have nothing to do with the headgasket. They are for the fuel system. I erased the code and it hasn't come back. Still have minor problems starting though.


----------



## guyinmaryland (Jun 26, 2008)

*P0462*

Yeah, I realize that now. Since my first post about 4 hours ago or so, the light is back off again. 

I don't know how to take care of the rough start problem though.


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

The fuel pump assembly needs replacing! That's why you are getting the 2 fuel codes. There is a ball-bearing in the fuel pump that isn't holding fuel pressure, so when you try to start the car, it has to fill up with gas before it starts, thus the long crank time! Replacing the entire assembly will remedy your problem. 
Btw, don't forget to buy the fuel pump o-ring!


----------



## redbeardwholigan (Jan 11, 2018)

metro273 said:


> The fuel pump assembly needs replacing! That's why you are getting the 2 fuel codes. There is a ball-bearing in the fuel pump that isn't holding fuel pressure, so when you try to start the car, it has to fill up with gas before it starts, thus the long crank time! Replacing the entire assembly will remedy your problem.
> Btw, don't forget to buy the fuel pump o-ring!


with all that having been said, if the fuel pump isn't able to pump at the required pressure, that would make it run kinda rough and idle kinda rough too right? I'm having the same issues with my 02 spec-v, along with a few other things.


Thanks,
Redbeard


----------



## firstforme (Feb 21, 2018)

>>I put a new one in my 2006 Sentra off Ebay and the complete unit was $34.00 and yes made in China. It was an exact fit and the gas gauge is accurate. My gas gauge work good on my old pump. I did not replace my "0" ring gasket. The "0" ring swelled but that is what rv seal is for just put it where the gasket goes, let it get tacky and stick it back in the groove making sure it stays while putting assembly in. A complete assembly is easy to put in verses having to disassemble the pump to put parts in. Go the easy way. If you want the old pump which has a bad fuel regulator which I bought a new one regulator but took the easy way out. If anyone wants it just pay the shipping and you can have the pump assembly and new regulator.


----------

